# Oops! MONSTER gap in Tivo search function!



## roy_butterfield

Okay, here it is in a nutshell. On my old Humax PVR I just select Find/Genre/Films and up comes a list of about 200 movies that I can very quickly scan, get info on possibles, and set some to record. 

The Tivo? Great if I want all Tom Cruises stuff, or Steven Spielbergs, maybe. But in a week's films there might be only about a dozen worth taping so I don't really want to narrow the search. Just show me all the movies and let me pick out the drama ones or the comedies, etc.

BUT IT CAN'T!! I've tried and tried, and there is just NO way it can show a simple list of all the movies listed in the guide. Even putting the word 'film' into a wishlist mainly brings up stuff with that word in the title.

This is a really serious gap in its capabilities. I would give up all its other search fluff just to get this. In fact, for me this lack comdemns it completely.

Oh, and while we're talking, on my Humax flicking past ads is a quick one/two/three/four clicks and maybe the odd short one back, and we're done! On the Tivo, okay, it's about 8 or 9 clicks. I could live with that, but at that point we're not done, are we? It fumbles on through about three jumps per click, so I have to watch it j-e-r-k its way through about 30 jumps. Something to do with commitments to advertisers, I would guess, rather than a technical problem, so we're unlikely to see this fixed soon.

Would be nice, too, if the Catchup on Demand HD filter worked too. I just get 5 on Demand stuff.


----------



## vectorcatch

Is this the premiere or an older TiVo Model that you are talking about?

I'm sort of curious, what buttons are you hitting to get past the ads? I usually hit FF * 3 then play when I want it to stop. I never particularly liked the 30 second skip button as I always seem to end up in the middle of my show (probably user error/not paying enough attention). That or I just let my server remove the commercials for me.


----------



## Jonathan_S

IIRC the premiere (and elite) TiVo's default to "30 second slip" and you can use the old code* to revert them to the old style "30 second skip".

I don't know how to restrict it to just a week, but at least on the standard definition interface if you do "Search by Title" and select the category "Movies", (Or in my case usually "HD" subcategory "Movies" and then press zero it'll give you a full listing of every upcoming movie in its guide data, alphabetized starting with 0 - 9 then a-z.
(I don't know if the HD interface TiVo Search has the same capability because I've still got a TiVo HD which doesn't have the HD interface. Still if you set a premiere back in SD interface mode it should behave identially to a TiVo HD)


*while watching a recording press: 'select', 'play', 'select', '3', '0', 'select'


----------



## TolloNodre

It does what you want - just try this Wishlist instead:

Wishlist/Category/Movies/Don't Specify A Subcategory


----------



## Jonathan_S

TolloNodre said:


> It does what you want - just try this Wishlist instead:
> 
> Wishlist/Category/Movies/Don't Specify A Subcategory


A downside to this approach is that wishlist results max out at 200 hits*. So it'll show you the first two hundred movies it finds (according to whatever algorithm it uses to sort them. I'm not sure that that is purely chronological)

*And for completeness a view all upcoming wishlist search maxes out at 10 hits per wishlist AND 200 total hits. So depending on your wishlists, some later wishlist may not display even if matching results exist.


----------



## lrhorer

roy_butterfield said:


> Okay, here it is in a nutshell. On my old Humax PVR I just select Find/Genre/Films and up comes a list of about 200 movies that I can very quickly scan, get info on possibles, and set some to record.
> 
> The Tivo? Great if I want all Tom Cruises stuff, or Steven Spielbergs, maybe. But in a week's films there might be only about a dozen worth taping so I don't really want to narrow the search. Just show me all the movies and let me pick out the drama ones or the comedies, etc.
> 
> BUT IT CAN'T!!


Of course it can. Go to Search by Title. Filter by HD if you like, and then filter by Movies. Select not to filter by sub-category. In the search window, press "0". This will bring up the list of every movie being aired over the next 12 to 14 days.


----------



## jtrain

I TiVo (a verb, of course) several movies per week. What I've done is set up a wishlist by category for several movie genres.

HD/Animated
HD/Drama
HD/Action-Adventure
HD/Suspense
HD/Mystery
HD/Christmas

and so on and so forth...this way, i can peek through the upcoming movies in each genre instead of scrolling through the whole 200+ movies coming up over the next 2 weeks, if that makes sense. Yes, some movies are listed in multiple categories (Drama/Suspense), but it seems a reasonably effective way to search for movies that I want to TiVo, just thought I'd share.


----------



## roy_butterfield

Er... how do you get 'your server' to remove ads for you?


----------



## lrhorer

roy_butterfield said:


> Er... how do you get 'your server' to remove ads for you?


It can be done completely automatically by a fairly wide assortment of utilllities, including comskip, VAP, and quite a few others. Automatic removal is really not generally recommended, however, because none of the ad detection software is perfect. Rather, what most people do is automatically run the utility of their choice when the video is transferred to create an edit profile, then audit the result by hand, making changes as necessary, and then process the poject files in a batch. That's what I do, anyway. I have kmttg transfer the files and automatically run comskip on them. I then run VideoRedo to check the commemrcial detection. Most of the edits are not quite perfect, so I make changes as required, but having them as a starting point cuts way, way down on the time and effort required to eliminate unwanted areas of the programs.


----------



## lrhorer

jtrain said:


> I TiVo (a verb, of course) several movies per week.


My TiVos often record several per day.



jtrain said:


> What I've done is set up a wishlist by category for several movie genres.
> 
> HD/Animated
> HD/Drama
> HD/Action-Adventure
> HD/Suspense
> HD/Mystery
> HD/Christmas


Well, OK, but why limit it to just those genres? They are not bad genres, to be sure, but a lot of great movies fall outside them.



jtrain said:


> and so on and so forth...this way, i can peek through the upcoming movies in each genre instead of scrolling through the whole 200+ movies coming up over the next 2 weeks, if that makes sense.


200? Unless your CATV system is pretty limited, it should be a lot more than that (yes, I see the plus sign).

Here's the list of movies on all the channels I receive for the next 2 weeks:



Code:


100 MILLION BC 	 
12 MEN OF CHRISTMAS 	 
12 WISHES OF CHRISTMAS 	 
1968 TUNNEL RATS 	 
2012 	 
27 DRESSES 	 
3 BACKYARDS 	 
3 GODFATHERS 	 
3 NINJAS HIGH NOON AT MEGA MOUNTAIN 	 
3 STRIKES 	 
40YEAROLD VIRGIN 	 
48 HRS 	 
666 THE BEAST 	 
666 THE CHILD 	 
8 HEADS IN A DUFFEL BAG 	 
ABANDON 	 
ABBA THE MOVIE 	 
ACCIDENTAL FRIENDSHIP 	 
ACCIDENTAL TOURIST 	 
ACROSS THE LINE THE EXODUS OF CHARLIE WRIGHT 	 
ACROSS THE TRACKS 	 
ACROSS THE UNIVERSE 	 
ACROSS THE WIDE MISSOURI 	 
ADAM RESURRECTED 	 
ADAM SANDLERS EIGHT CRAZY NIGHTS 	 
ADDICTED TO HER LOVE 	 
ADDICTED TO LOVE 	 
ADJUSTMENT BUREAU 	 
ADVENTURES OF ROCKY AND BULLWINKLE 	 
ADVOCATE 	 
AFTER 	 
AFTER THE FALL 	 
AFTER THE THIN MAN 	 
AGAINST THE CURRENT 	 
AGAINST THE WALL 	 
AGE OF INNOCENCE 	 
AIR AMERICA 	 
ALBINO FARM 	 
ALIAS BOSTON BLACKIE 	 
ALICE IN WONDERLAND 	 
ALIEN APOCALYPSE 	 
ALIEN SEX FILES 3 SEX WARS 	 
ALIENATOR 	 
ALL DOGS CHRISTMAS CAROL 	 
ALL DOGS GO TO HEAVEN 2 	 
ALL GOOD THINGS 	 
ALL I WANT 	 
ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS 	 
ALL MINE TO GIVE 	 
ALL OR NOTHING 	 
ALL SHE WANTS FOR CHRISTMAS 	 
ALL THE QUEENS MEN 	 
ALL THE REAL GIRLS 	 
ALONE IN THE DARK II 	 
ALONE WITH A STRANGER 	 
ALONG CAME POLLY 	 
ALVIN AND THE CHIPMUNKS 	 
ALWAYS LEAVE THEM LAUGHING 	 
AMBER FREY WITNESS FOR THE PROSECUTION 	 
AMELIA 	 
AMERICAN 	 
AMERICAN BANDITS FRANK AND JESSE JAMES 	 
AMERICAN GRAFFITI 	 
AMERICAN GUN 	 
AMERICAN IN PARIS 	 
AMERICAN OUTLAWS 	 
AMERICAN TAIL 	 
AMERICAN WEREWOLF IN LONDON 	 
AMISTAD 	 
ANACONDA 	 
ANATOMY OF A MURDER 	 
ANGEL 	 
ANGELS DEMONS 	 
ANGER MANAGEMENT 	 
ANGIE 	 
ANGUS 	 
ANIMAL 	 
ANIMAL HOUSE 	 
ANN RULES TOO LATE TO SAY GOODBYE 	 
ANN VICKERS 	 
ANNE TYLERS SAINT MAYBE 	 
ANNIE 	 
ANNIE CLAUS IS COMING TO TOWN 	 
ANOTHER 48 HRS 	 
ANOTHER THIN MAN 	 
ANT BULLY 	 
ANTWONE FISHER 	 
ANY GIVEN SUNDAY 	 
ANYTHING ELSE 	 
APACHE 	 
APOLLO 13 	 
APPALOOSA 	 
APRIL FOOLS DAY 	 
ARE WE DONE YET 	 
ARE WE THERE YET 	 
ARIZONA RAIDERS 	 
ART OF THE STEAL 	 
ART SCHOOL CONFIDENTIAL 	 
AS GOOD AS DEAD 	 
ASCENT 	 
ASSASSIN IN LOVE 	 
ASSASSINATION OF A HIGH SCHOOL PRESIDENT 	 
ASSOCIATE 	 
ASYLUM 	 
AT CLOSE RANGE 	 
AT THE MERCY OF A STRANGER 	 
ATONEMENT 	 
AUNTIE MAME 	 
AUSTIN POWERS IN GOLDMEMBER 	 
AVIATOR 	 
AXE 	 
BABE 	 
BABYS DAY OUT 	 
BABYSITTER 	 
BACHELOR MOTHER 	 
BACKTRACK 	 
BACKUP PLAN 	 
BAD BOYS II 	 
BAD GIRL ISLAND 	 
BAD GIRLS 	 
BALL OF FIRE 	 
BALLAD OF JOSIE 	 
BALLAD OF THE SAD CAFE 	 
BAM MARGERA PRESENTS WHERE THE IS SANTA 	 
BANANAS 	 
BANDSLAM 	 
BANGER SISTERS 	 
BARBED WIRE 	 
BARBERSHOP 	 
BARNEYS VERSION 	 
BARQUERO 	 
BARRY MUNDAY 	 
BASIC 	 
BASKET 	 
BATMAN ROBIN 	 
BATMAN FOREVER 	 
BATTERIES NOT INCLUDED 	 
BATTLE FOR THE PLANET OF THE APES 	 
BATTLE LOS ANGELES 	 
BATTLE OF ROGUE RIVER 	 
BATTLE OF THE BULBS 	 
BEATDOWN 	 
BEAUTICIAN AND THE BEAST 	 
BEAUTIFUL KATE 	 
BEAUTIFUL OHIO 	 
BEAUTY AND THE BEAST 	 
BEAUTY AND THE BEAST THE ENCHANTED CHRISTMAS 	 
BEAUTY SHOP 	 
BEAVIS AND BUTTHEAD DO AMERICA 	 
BECAUSE OF WINNDIXIE 	 
BED BREAKFAST 	 
BEE MOVIE 	 
BEER FOR MY HORSES 	 
BEER LEAGUE 	 
BEETHOVEN 	 
BEETHOVENS 2ND 	 
BEETHOVENS CHRISTMAS ADVENTURE 	 
BEFORE AND AFTER 	 
BEGUILED 	 
BEHIND ENEMY LINES 	 
BELLBOY 	 
BELOW THE BELTWAY 	 
BEND IT LIKE BECKHAM 	 
BEND OF THE RIVER 	 
BENEATH THE PLANET OF THE APES 	 
BENHUR 	 
BENHUR A TALE OF THE CHRIST 	 
BEREFT 	 
BEST LITTLE WHOREHOUSE IN TEXAS 	 
BEST SELLER 	 
BEST THIEF IN THE WORLD 	 
BETRAYED 	 
BEVERLY HILLS COP II 	 
BEVERLY HILLS NINJA 	 
BEWITCHED 	 
BEYOND THE CALL 	 
BEYOND TOMORROW 	 
BGIRL 	 
BIG BAD LOVE 	 
BIG BOSS 	 
BIG BULLY 	 
BIG FAN 	 
BIG GUNDOWN 	 
BIG HIT 	 
BIG MOMMAS HOUSE 	 
BIG MOMMAS LIKE FATHER LIKE SON 	 
BIG STAN 	 
BIG TOP PEEWEE 	 
BIKINI AGOGO 	 
BIKINI ROUNDUP 	 
BILLY MADISON 	 
BIODOME 	 
BIRDMAN OF ALCATRAZ 	 
BISHOPS WIFE 	 
BLACK HORSE CANYON 	 
BLACK SWAN 	 
BLADE II 	 
BLAIR WITCH PROJECT 	 
BLAME IT ON RIO 	 
BLAST 	 
BLIND HORIZON 	 
BLIND SIDE 	 
BLIND TRUST 	 
BLONDE AMBITION 	 
BLOOD SIMPLE 	 
BLUE CITY 	 
BLUE COLLAR COMEDY TOUR ONE FOR THE ROAD 	 
BLUE COLLAR COMEDY TOUR RIDES AGAIN 	 
BLUE COLLAR COMEDY TOUR THE MOVIE 	 
BLUE CRUSH 	 
BLUE STEEL 	 
BLUE VELVET 	 
BLUES BROTHERS 2000 	 
BOBBY FISCHER AGAINST THE WORLD 	 
BODY HEAT 	 
BOGUS 	 
BOOGEYMAN 2 	 
BOOK OF ELI 	 
BOOTS AND SADDLES 	 
BORDER RADIO 	 
BORDER RIVER 	 
BORDERLINE 	 
BORN YESTERDAY 	 
BORROWED HEARTS A HOLIDAY ROMANCE 	 
BOUNTY 	 
BOUNTY HUNTER 	 
BOXER AND THE BOMBSHELL 	 
BOYFRIEND FOR CHRISTMAS 	 
BOYS OF 2ND STREET PARK 	 
BOYS THE SHERMAN BROTHERS STORY 	 
BRADY BUNCH MOVIE 	 
BRAM STOKERS WAY OF THE VAMPIRE 	 
BRAN NUE DAE 	 
BREACH 	 
BREAKDOWN 	 
BREAKHEART PASS 	 
BREAKING UP IS HARD TO DO 	 
BREAKUP 	 
BREED 	 
BRENDA STARR 	 
BRIDAL FEVER 	 
BRIDGES OF MADISON COUNTY 	 
BRIDGET JONESS DIARY 	 
BRINGING UP BABY 	 
BROADWAY DANNY ROSE 	 
BROKEN BRIDGES 	 
BROOKLYNS FINEST 	 
BROTHERHOOD OF MURDER 	 
BROTHERS AT WAR 	 
BROTHERS BLOOM 	 
BROTHERS GRIMM 	 
BROWN SUGAR 	 
BUBBLE BOY 	 
BUFFALO BILL AND THE INDIANS 	 
BUFFY THE VAMPIRE SLAYER 	 
BUGS LIFE 	 
BUNDLE OF JOY 	 
BUNDY A LEGACY OF EVIL 	 
BURLESQUE 	 
BURNING PLAIN 	 
BUSHWHACKED 	 
BUSY BODY 	 
BUYING THE COW 	 
BYE BYE LOVE 	 
CABIN 	 
CABIN FEVER 2 SPRING FEVER 	 
CABIN IN THE COTTON 	 
CABLE GUY 	 
CADDYSHACK 	 
CADILLAC MAN 	 
CAHILL UNITED STATES MARSHAL 	 
CAIRO TIME 	 
CALAMITY JANE 	 
CALIFORNIA SUITE 	 
CANADIAN BACON 	 
CANCEL CHRISTMAS 	 
CANT HARDLY WAIT 	 
CANTERVILLE GHOST 	 
CANYON 	 
CAPITALISM A LOVE STORY 	 
CAPOTE 	 
CAREER OPPORTUNITIES 	 
CAROL CHRISTMAS 	 
CARPOOL 	 
CARRY ME HOME 	 
CASA DE LOS BABYS 	 
CASABLANCA 	 
CASANOVA 	 
CASE FOR CHRISTMAS 	 
CASINO 	 
CASINO JACK 	 
CASINO ROYALE 	 
CASTLE 	 
CAT BALLOU 	 
CATCH ME IF YOU CAN 	 
CATS DOGS THE REVENGE OF KITTY GALORE 	 
CATS MEOW 	 
CATWOMAN 	 
CEDAR RAPIDS 	 
CEMETERY CLUB 	 
CENTURION 	 
CEREMONY 	 
CHANCES ARE 	 
CHANGING LANES 	 
CHAPMAN REPORT 	 
CHARLIE ME 	 
CHARLIE AND THE CHOCOLATE FACTORY 	 
CHARLIE BARTLETT 	 
CHARLIE ST CLOUD 	 
CHARLIES ANGELS FULL THROTTLE 	 
CHASERS 	 
CHASING 3000 	 
CHASING CHRISTMAS 	 
CHASING PAPI 	 
CHATROOM 	 
CHEAPER BY THE DOZEN 2 	 
CHEATERS CLUB 	 
CHECK YOUR GUNS 	 
CHEECH CHONGS THE CORSICAN BROTHERS 	 
CHERRY CRUSH 	 
CHILDREN OF GOD 	 
CHILDREN ON THEIR BIRTHDAYS 	 
CHILL OUT SCOOBYDOO 	 
CHISUM 	 
CHITTY CHITTY BANG BANG 	 
CHOCOLATE WAR 	 
CHRISTMAS ANGEL 	 
CHRISTMAS AT WATERS EDGE 	 
CHRISTMAS BLESSING 	 
CHRISTMAS CAPER 	 
CHRISTMAS CARD 	 
CHRISTMAS CAROL 	 
CHRISTMAS CHILD 	 
CHRISTMAS CHOIR 	 
CHRISTMAS CLAUSE 	 
CHRISTMAS COMES HOME TO CANAAN 	 
CHRISTMAS DOOVER 	 
CHRISTMAS EVERY DAY 	 
CHRISTMAS HOPE 	 
CHRISTMAS IN BOSTON 	 
CHRISTMAS IN CANAAN 	 
CHRISTMAS IS HERE AGAIN 	 
CHRISTMAS KISS 	 
CHRISTMAS LIST 	 
CHRISTMAS MAGIC 	 
CHRISTMAS MAIL 	 
CHRISTMAS MEMORY 	 
CHRISTMAS ON CHESTNUT STREET 	 
CHRISTMAS PAGEANT 	 
CHRISTMAS PROPOSAL 	 
CHRISTMAS STAR 	 
CHRISTMAS TOWN 	 
CHRISTMAS VISITOR 	 
CHRISTMAS WEDDING 	 
CHRISTMAS WEDDING TAIL 	 
CHRISTMAS WISH 	 
CHRISTMAS WITH THE KRANKS 	 
CHRONICLES OF NARNIA PRINCE CASPIAN 	 
CHRONICLES OF NARNIA THE VOYAGE OF THE DAWN TREADER 	 
CHURCH THE MOVIE 	 
CIMARRON 	 
CINCO DIAS SIN NORA 	 
CINDERELLA STORY 	 
CINEMA VERITE 	 
CIRCLE OF IRON 	 
CITY ISLAND 	 
CITY SLICKERS II THE LEGEND OF CURLYS GOLD 	 
CIVIL BRAND 	 
CLASH OF THE TITANS 	 
CLASS 	 
CLAUDINES RETURN 	 
CLICK 	 
CLINIC 	 
CLOUDY WITH A CHANCE OF MEATBALLS 	 
CLUB PARADISE 	 
COACHELLA 	 
COAL MINERS DAUGHTER 	 
COAST TO COAST 	 
COCKTAIL 	 
COCO CHANEL IGOR STRAVINSKY 	 
COCOON 	 
COCOON THE RETURN 	 
CODE HUNTER 	 
COED CONFIDENTIAL 2 BREAKING UP 	 
COED CONFIDENTIAL 3 SPRING BREAK SEX ON THE BEACH 	 
COFFEE AND CIGARETTES 	 
COLD COMFORT FARM 	 
COLD WEATHER 	 
COLLISION COURSE 	 
COLOR OF JUSTICE 	 
COLOR OF MONEY 	 
COME DANCE AT MY WEDDING 	 
COMEBACK SEASON 	 
COMFORT AND JOY 	 
COMPANY BUSINESS 	 
COMPANY MEN 	 
CONCORDE AIRPORT 79 	 
CONFIDENCE 	 
CONQUEST OF THE PLANET OF THE APES 	 
CONSPIRACY THEORY 	 
CONVICTION 	 
CONVOY 	 
COP OUT 	 
COUCH TRIP 	 
COUNTRY STRONG 	 
COUPE DE VILLE 	 
COURAGE UNDER FIRE 	 
COVER UP 	 
COWBOY AND THE INDIANS 	 
CRADLE 2 THE GRAVE 	 
CRAFT 	 
CRASH 	 
CRAZIES 	 
CRAZY 	 
CRAZY HEART 	 
CRAZY JONES 	 
CRAZY PEOPLE 	 
CRIES IN THE DARK 	 
CRIME AND PUNISHMENT IN SUBURBIA 	 
CRIMES AND MISDEMEANORS 	 
CRIMES OF THE PAST 	 
CRIMINAL LAW 	 
CRITTERS 3 	 
CROCODILE 	 
CROCODILE HUNTER COLLISION COURSE 	 
CRUSH 	 
CRY FOR HELP THE TRACEY THURMAN STORY 	 
CUJO 	 
CURDLED 	 
CURLY TOP 	 
CURSE OF EL CHARRO 	 
CUSTODY 	 
CYCLE 	 
CYRUS 	 
DAD FOR CHRISTMAS 	 
DADDY DAY CARE 	 
DADS HOME 	 
DALLAS 	 
DAMAGE 	 
DANCE WITH ME 	 
DANGEROUS ATTRACTIONS 	 
DANGEROUS WOMAN 	 
DANIELS DAUGHTER 	 
DAREDEVIL 	 
DARK DESCENT 	 
DARK HOUSE 	 
DARK STORM 	 
DARK WATER 	 
DARK WATERS 	 
DARK WORLD 	 
DARKMAN III DIE DARKMAN DIE 	 
DATE NIGHT 	 
DAWG 	 
DAWN OF THE DEAD 	 
DAY NIGHT DAY NIGHT 	 
DAYS OF WINE AND ROSES 	 
DC CAB 	 
DEAD OF WINTER 	 
DEAD TONE 	 
DEADGIRL 	 
DEADLINE 	 
DEADLINE USA 	 
DEADLY IMPACT 	 
DEAN SPANLEY 	 
DEAR JOHN 	 
DEAR SANTA 	 
DEATH AT A FUNERAL 	 
DEATH OF A GUNFIGHTER 	 
DEBBIE MACOMBERS CALL ME MRS MIRACLE 	 
DEBBIE MACOMBERS MRS MIRACLE 	 
DEBBIE MACOMBERS TRADING CHRISTMAS 	 
DECEIVERS 	 
DECEPTION 	 
DECK THE HALLS 	 
DELOVELY 	 
DEMETRIUS AND THE GLADIATORS 	 
DESPERATE MEASURES 	 
DESPERATELY SEEKING SUSAN 	 
DESPICABLE ME 	 
DESTRY 	 
DETONATOR 	 
DEVILS OWN 	 
DEVILS TEARDROP 	 
DIAMONDS 	 
DIARY OF A WIMPY KID 	 
DIARY OF A WIMPY KID RODRICK RULES 	 
DICK TRACY 	 
DIE HARD 	 
DIETA MEDITERRANEA 	 
DIFFERENT KIND OF CHRISTMAS 	 
DIGGSTOWN 	 
DILEMMA 	 
DINNER FOR SCHMUCKS 	 
DIRECT CONTACT 	 
DIRTY DANCING HAVANA NIGHTS 	 
DIRTY DEEDS 	 
DISAPPEARANCE OF ALICE CREED 	 
DISNEYS A CHRISTMAS CAROL 	 
DISTURBING BEHAVIOR 	 
DIVAS CHRISTMAS CAROL 	 
DIVINE SECRETS OF THE YAYA SISTERHOOD 	 
DOA DEAD OR ALIVE 	 
DOCTOR 	 
DOG GONE 	 
DOG NAMED CHRISTMAS 	 
DOGS OF WAR 	 
DOGVILLE 	 
DOING TIME ON MAPLE DRIVE 	 
DON JUAN DEMARCO 	 
DONNIE BRASCO 	 
DONT EXPECT TOO MUCH 	 
DONT LET ME DROWN 	 
DONT TELL MOM THE BABYSITTERS DEAD 	 
DOOM RUNNERS 	 
DOPPELGANGER 	 
DORIAN GRAY 	 
DOWN AND OUT IN BEVERLY HILLS 	 
DOWN PERISCOPE 	 
DOWN WITH LOVE 	 
DR DOLITTLE 	 
DR DOLITTLE 2 	 
DR DOLITTLE 3 	 
DR JEKYLL MR HYDE 	 
DRAGON HUNTERS 	 
DREAM WIFE 	 
DROP DEAD GORGEOUS 	 
DRUM 	 
DRUM BEAT 	 
DRUMLINE 	 
DUCK SOUP 	 
DUE DATE 	 
DUETS 	 
DUKES OF HAZZARD 	 
DUMB DUMBER 	 
DUMB AND DUMBERER WHEN HARRY MET LLOYD 	 
DUNE 	 
DUPLICITY 	 
DYING YOUNG 	 
EAGLE VS SHARK 	 
EARTHS FINAL HOURS 	 
EAST IS EAST 	 
EASY A 	 
EAT PRAY LOVE 	 
EATING RAOUL 	 
ED WOOD 	 
EDDIE 	 
EDGES OF THE LORD 	 
EDTV 	 
EDUCATION OF CHARLIE BANKS 	 
EIGHT DAYS TO LIVE 	 
EL DORADO 	 
EL NIDO VACIO 	 
EL NORTE 	 
EL TUNEL 	 
ELECTRA GLIDE IN BLUE 	 
ELEPHANT WHITE 	 
ELF 	 
ELLE A MODERN CINDERELLA TALE 	 
ELOISE AT CHRISTMASTIME 	 
ELVIS MEETS NIXON 	 
EMMA 	 
EMPERORS NEW CLOTHES 	 
ENEMY 	 
ENGAGEMENT RING 	 
ENGLISH PATIENT 	 
ENGLISHMAN WHO WENT UP A HILL BUT CAME DOWN A MOUNTAIN 	 
EQUILIBRIUM 	 
ERNEST SAVES CHRISTMAS 	 
ERRAND BOY 	 
ESCAPE FROM THE PLANET OF THE APES 	 
EUROTRIP 	 
EVEN THE RAIN 	 
EVER AFTER A CINDERELLA STORY 	 
EVERYTHING YOU ALWAYS WANTED TO KNOW ABOUT SEX BUT WERE AFRAID TO ASK 	 
EVES CHRISTMAS 	 
EXISTENZ 	 
EXPERIMENT 	 
EXTRA MAN 	 
EXTRAORDINARY MEASURES 	 
EXTREME ADVENTURES OF SUPER DAVE 	 
FACE IN THE CROWD 	 
FACE TO DIE FOR 	 
FACING THE GIANTS 	 
FADE TO BLACK 	 
FAIR GAME 	 
FALCON AND THE SNOWMAN 	 
FALLEN ANGEL 	 
FALLING UP 	 
FALLOUT 	 
FAMILY PLAN 	 
FAMILY STONE 	 
FANNY AND ALEXANDER 	 
FANTASIA BARRINO STORY LIFE IS NOT A FAIRY TALE 	 
FANTASTIC FOUR 	 
FAR FROM HOME THE ADVENTURES OF YELLOW DOG 	 
FAR NORTH 	 
FAREWELL MR KRINGLE 	 
FARGO 	 
FAST COMPANY 	 
FAST FOOD NATION 	 
FASTER 	 
FATHERS AND SONS 	 
FEW GOOD MEN 	 
FFOLKES 	 
FIELD OF DREAMS 	 
FIERCE CREATURES 	 
FIFTH ELEMENT 	 
FINAL DESTINATION 	 
FINAL DESTINATION 2 	 
FINAL STORM 	 
FINDING JOHN CHRISTMAS 	 
FINDING NEMO 	 
FINGERPRINTS 	 
FIRE FROM BELOW 	 
FIREHOUSE DOG 	 
FIREPROOF 	 
FIRESTARTER 	 
FIRETRAP 	 
FIRST BLOOD 	 
FIRST SUNDAY 	 
FIRST TIME 	 
FIRST WIVES CLUB 	 
FIRSTBORN 	 
FISH IN THE BATHTUB 	 
FIST OF FURY 	 
FLASHPOINT 	 
FLAWLESS 	 
FLESH WOUNDS 	 
FLINTSTONES 	 
FLIPPED 	 
FLU BIRD HORROR 	 
FLUKE 	 
FOO FIGHTERS BACK AND FORTH 	 
FOR A FEW DOLLARS MORE 	 
FOR LOVE OF THE GAME 	 
FOR RICHER OR POORER 	 
FOR THE LOVE OF GRACE 	 
FORCES OF NATURE 	 
FORREST GUMP 	 
FORT BOWIE 	 
FORTUNE COOKIE 	 
FOUR CHRISTMASES 	 
FOUR LIONS 	 
FOXES 	 
FOXFIRE 	 
FRANKENSTEIN SYNDROME 	 
FRED CLAUS 	 
FREEJACK 	 
FREEZE FRAME 	 
FRENCH LIEUTENANTS WOMAN 	 
FRIDAY 	 
FRIDAY AFTER NEXT 	 
FRIDAY THE 13TH 	 
FROM THE SKY DOWN 	 
FRONT 	 
FROZEN 	 
FUGITIVE 	 
FUGITIVE KIND 	 
FULLCOURT MIRACLE 	 
FURRY VENGEANCE 	 
GADGETMAN 	 
GALLIPOLI 	 
GAME 6 	 
GAME PLAN 	 
GANG IN BLUE 	 
GANGS OF NEW YORK 	 
GARFIELD A TAIL OF TWO KITTIES 	 
GATTACA 	 
GEISHA BOY 	 
GENTLE BEN 	 
GENTLEMEN BRONCOS 	 
GEORGE A ROMEROS LAND OF THE DEAD 	 
GEORGE WASHINGTON 	 
GET HIM TO THE GREEK 	 
GET SHORTY 	 
GHOST AND THE DARKNESS 	 
GHOST DAD 	 
GHOST MACHINE 	 
GHOST MONTH 	 
GHOST WRITER 	 
GHOSTBUSTERS II 	 
GIALLO 	 
GIFT OF THE MAGI 	 
GIRL 6 	 
GIRL WHO HAD EVERYTHING 	 
GNOMEO AND JULIET 	 
GO FIGURE 	 
GOAL 2 LIVING THE DREAM 	 
GOING MY WAY 	 
GOING THE DISTANCE 	 
GOING TO THE MAT 	 
GOLD DIGGERS THE SECRET OF BEAR MOUNTAIN 	 
GOLD OF THE SEVEN SAINTS 	 
GOLDEN BLAZE 	 
GOLDEN CHRISTMAS 	 
GOLDEN CHRISTMAS 2 THE SECOND TAIL 	 
GOLDSTEIN 	 
GONE 	 
GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN 	 
GOOD 	 
GOOD GIRL 	 
GOOD HAIR 	 
GOOD HEART 	 
GOOD HERBS 	 
GOOD INTENTIONS 	 
GOOD LIFE 	 
GOOD LUCK CHARLIE ITS CHRISTMAS 	 
GOOD MORNING KILLER 	 
GOOD MOTHER 	 
GOOD SAM 	 
GOOD SHEPHERD 	 
GOOD TIME MAX 	 
GOOD WITCHS GIFT 	 
GOODBYE CHARLIE 	 
GOONIES 	 
GRAVEYARD SHIFT 	 
GREAT DAY IN THE MORNING 	 
GREAT ESCAPE 	 
GREAT MUPPET CAPER 	 
GREAT NORTHFIELD MINNESOTA RAID 	 
GREATEST STORY EVER TOLD 	 
GREEDY 	 
GREEN PASTURES 	 
GREEN ZONE 	 
GREENBERG 	 
GRIND 	 
GRIZZLY PARK 	 
GROOMSMEN 	 
GROUNDHOG DAY 	 
GROUP SEX 	 
GROWN UPS 	 
GULLIVERS TRAVELS 	 
GUN SHY 	 
GUNFIGHT AT THE OK CORRAL 	 
GUNMEN FROM LAREDO 	 
GUNS OF DIABLO 	 
GUNS OF FORT PETTICOAT 	 
GUNSIGHT RIDGE 	 
GYPSY 	 
HACHI A DOGS TALE 	 
HALF BAKED 	 
HALFBACK OF NOTRE DAME 	 
HALL PASS 	 
HANG EM HIGH 	 
HANSEL GRETEL 	 
HAPPINESS IS A WARM BLANKET CHARLIE BROWN 	 
HAPPY GILMORE 	 
HAPPYGOLUCKY 	 
HARD WORD 	 
HARLAN COUNTY WAR 	 
HARMS WAY 	 
HAROLD KUMAR ESCAPE FROM GUANTANAMO BAY 	 
HARRY POTTER AND THE DEATHLY HALLOWS PART 1 	 
HATCHET II 	 
HAUNTING AT THE BEACON 	 
HAUNTING IN CONNECTICUT 	 
HAVENT WE MET BEFORE 	 
HEAD ABOVE WATER 	 
HEAD OF STATE 	 
HEAD OFFICE 	 
HEADLESS HORSEMAN 	 
HEAR NO EVIL 	 
HEARTBREAK KID 	 
HEARTLAND 	 
HEATSTROKE 	 
HEAVEN AINT HARD TO FIND 	 
HEAVEN HELP US 	 
HEAVENLY BODIES 	 
HEAVY PETTING 	 
HELL DIVERS 	 
HELLBOY 	 
HELLO AGAIN 	 
HER FATAL FLAW 	 
HER FINAL FURY BETTY BRODERICK THE LAST CHAPTER 	 
HER SISTERS KEEPER 	 
HERBIE GOES BANANAS 	 
HERBIE RIDES AGAIN 	 
HERE AND THERE 	 
HEREAFTER 	 
HES JUST NOT THAT INTO YOU 	 
HEY HEY ITS ESTHER BLUEBURGER 	 
HICKEY AND BOGGS 	 
HIGH CRIMES 	 
HIGH LIFE 	 
HILLS HAVE EYES 2 	 
HILLS OF UTAH 	 
HITCHER 	 
HITMAN 	 
HOLIDAY 	 
HOLIDAY AFFAIR 	 
HOLIDAY BAGGAGE 	 
HOLIDAY ENGAGEMENT 	 
HOLIDAY HEART 	 
HOLIDAY HEIST 	 
HOLIDAY IN HANDCUFFS 	 
HOLIDAY IN YOUR HEART 	 
HOLIDAY INN 	 
HOLIDAY SWITCH 	 
HOLIDAY TO REMEMBER 	 
HOLIDAY WISHES 	 
HOLY ROLLERS 	 
HOME ALONE 	 
HOME ALONE 2 LOST IN NEW YORK 	 
HOME BY CHRISTMAS 	 
HOME OF OUR OWN 	 
HOME OF THE GIANTS 	 
HOMELESS FOR THE HOLIDAYS 	 
HOMELESS TO HARVARD THE LIZ MURRAY STORY 	 
HONEY 	 
HONEY I BLEW UP THE KID 	 
HONEYMOON KILLERS 	 
HOPSCOTCH 	 
HORSE SOLDIERS 	 
HORSES MOUTH 	 
HORTON HEARS A WHO 	 
HOT BOYZ 	 
HOT COFFEE 	 
HOT SPOT 	 
HOTEL EROTICA 6 RENDEZVOUS IN PARADISE 2 	 
HOTEL NEW HAMPSHIRE 	 
HOTEL RWANDA 	 
HOUR OF THE GUN 	 
HOURS 	 
HOUSE OF GAMES 	 
HOUSE ON HAUNTED HILL 	 
HOUSEGUEST 	 
HOUSESITTER 	 
HOUSEWIVES FROM ANOTHER WORLD 	 
HOW DO YOU KNOW 	 
HOW THE WEST WAS WON 	 
HOW TO LOSE A GUY IN 10 DAYS 	 
HOW TO TRAIN YOUR DRAGON 	 
HUGH HEFNER PLAYBOY ACTIVIST AND REBEL 	 
HUMBOLDT COUNTY 	 
HUMPDAY 	 
HUNGER 	 
HUNTER PREY 	 
HURT LOCKER 	 
HUSH HUSH SWEET CHARLOTTE 	 
I COULD GO ON SINGING 	 
I HOPE THEY SERVE BEER IN HELL 	 
I KNOW WHAT YOU DID LAST SUMMER 	 
I REMEMBER MAMA 	 
I SAW MOMMY KISSING SANTA CLAUS 	 
ICE AGE DAWN OF THE DINOSAURS 	 
ICE CASTLES 	 
ICE DREAMS 	 
IGBY GOES DOWN 	 
ILL BE HOME FOR CHRISTMAS 	 
IM GONNA GIT YOU SUCKA 	 
IMAGINARIUM OF DOCTOR PARNASSUS 	 
IN A LONELY PLACE 	 
IN CROWD 	 
IN GAY MADRID 	 
IN HER SKIN 	 
IN HIS FATHERS SHOES 	 
IN THE COOL OF THE DAY 	 
IN THE CUT 	 
IN THE GOOD OLD SUMMERTIME 	 
IN THE LAND OF WOMEN 	 
IN THE PRESENCE OF MINE ENEMIES 	 
INCEPTION 	 
INCREDIBLE MR LIMPET 	 
INCREDIBLES 	 
INDEPENDENCE DAY 	 
INDIANA JONES AND THE KINGDOM OF THE CRYSTAL SKULL 	 
INDIANA JONES AND THE LAST CRUSADE 	 
INDIANA JONES AND THE TEMPLE OF DOOM 	 
INFIDEL 	 
INGLOURIOUS BASTERDS 	 
INSIDE MAN 	 
INTERMISSION 	 
INVADERS FROM MARS 	 
INVENTING THE ABBOTTS 	 
INVISIBLE SIGN 	 
INVITATION TO A GUNFIGHTER 	 
IQ 	 
IRIS JOHANSENS THE KILLING GAME 	 
IRON MAIDEN FLIGHT 666 	 
IT HAPPENED ON 5TH AVENUE 	 
IT MIGHT GET LOUD 	 
ITALIAN JOB 	 
ITS A BIG COUNTRY 	 
ITS A WONDERFUL LIFE 	 
ITS A WONDERFUL WORLD 	 
ITS KIND OF A FUNNY STORY 	 
ITS PAT 	 
IZZY AND MOE 	 
JACK AND THE BEANSTALK 	 
JACK FROST 	 
JACK GOES BOATING 	 
JACKAL 	 
JACKASS THE MOVIE 	 
JACKIE CHANS WHO AM I 	 
JACKS FAMILY ADVENTURE 	 
JACKSONS AN AMERICAN DREAM 	 
JAMES PATTERSONS SUNDAYS AT TIFFANYS 	 
JANE AUSTEN BOOK CLUB 	 
JANE DOE THE WRONG FACE 	 
JANKY PROMOTERS 	 
JANUARY MAN 	 
JASON X 	 
JASONS LYRIC 	 
JAWS 	 
JAWS 2 	 
JAWS 3 	 
JAWS THE REVENGE 	 
JEEPERS CREEPERS 	 
JEEPERS CREEPERS 2 	 
JERRY MAGUIRE 	 
JOAN RIVERS A PIECE OF WORK 	 
JOE STRUMMER THE FUTURE IS UNWRITTEN 	 
JOHN CARPENTERS ESCAPE FROM LA 	 
JOHN SANDFORDS CERTAIN PREY 	 
JOHNNY KAPAHALA BACK ON BOARD 	 
JOHNNY WAS 	 
JOLENE 	 
JONESES 	 
JOSEPH CONRADS THE SECRET AGENT 	 
JOSHUA 	 
JOURNEY TO THE CENTER OF THE EARTH 	 
JOY LUCK CLUB 	 
JR DETECTIVE AGENCY 	 
JUDGE DREDD 	 
JUDGMENT AT NUREMBERG 	 
JUMPING THE BROOM 	 
JUNGLE BOOK 	 
JUNGLE BOOK 2 	 
JUST ANOTHER DAY 	 
JUST ANOTHER STORY 	 
JUST FRIENDS 	 
JUST GO WITH IT 	 
JUST THE TICKET 	 
JUWANNA MANN 	 
K9 	 
KARATE DOG 	 
KARATE KID 	 
KAZAAM 	 
KEEPING UP WITH THE RANDALLS 	 
KEEPING UP WITH THE STEINS 	 
KEY 	 
KID IN KING ARTHURS COURT 	 
KIDS ARE ALL RIGHT 	 
KILL KATIE MALONE 	 
KILLER INSIDE ME 	 
KILLING FIELDS 	 
KILLING ME SOFTLY 	 
KING OF CALIFORNIA 	 
KING OF KINGS 	 
KING OF THE AVENUE 	 
KINGPIN 	 
KISS BEFORE DYING 	 
KISSING A FOOL 	 
KISSING JESSICA STEIN 	 
KNIGHT AND DAY 	 
KNOCK OFF 	 
KNOCK ON ANY DOOR 	 
KNOCKAROUND GUYS 	 
KNOCKED UP 	 
KNOWING 	 
KOYAANISQATSI 	 
KUFFS 	 
KUNG FU PANDA 	 
LA ULTIMA Y NOS VAMOS 	 
LABOU 	 
LADIES MAN 	 
LADY CHATTERLEYS DAUGHTER 	 
LADY IN CEMENT 	 
LADY IN THE LAKE 	 
LADY IN WHITE 	 
LAND OF THE LOST 	 
LARS AND THE REAL GIRL 	 
LARVA 	 
LASSIE 	 
LAST BRICKMAKER IN AMERICA 	 
LAST DANCE 	 
LAST LIONS 	 
LAST MAN STANDING 	 
LAST OF THE DOGMEN 	 
LAST PLAY AT SHEA 	 
LAST REMAKE OF BEAU GESTE 	 
LAST RITES 	 
LAST SONG 	 
LAST SUNSET 	 
LAST WALTZ 	 
LAST WINTER 	 
LAUREL CANYON 	 
LAW ABIDING CITIZEN 	 
LAWLESS FRONTIER 	 
LAWMAN 	 
LAWNMOWER MAN 	 
LAWNMOWER MAN 2 JOBES WAR 	 
LEAGUE OF THEIR OWN 	 
LEAN ON ME 	 
LEFTHANDED GUN 	 
LEGALLY BLONDE 	 
LEGEND 	 
LEGEND OF GATOR FACE 	 
LEGEND OF THE GOLDEN GUN 	 
LEGEND OF THE GUARDIANS THE OWLS OF GAHOOLE 	 
LEGEND OF ZORRO 	 
LEGION 	 
LEGO THE ADVENTURES OF CLUTCH POWERS 	 
LEPRECHAUN 3 	 
LES MISERABLES 	 
LET ME IN 	 
LET THE RIGHT ONE IN 	 
LETHAL WEAPON 	 
LETHAL WEAPON 3 	 
LETTERS TO JULIET 	 
LEVEL UP 	 
LIAR LIAR 	 
LIBERTADOR MORALES EL JUSTICIERO 	 
LICENSE TO DRIVE 	 
LICENSE TO WED 	 
LIES ALIBIS 	 
LIES AND CRIMES 	 
LIFE AS WE KNOW IT 	 
LIFE WITH FATHER 	 
LIGHTKEEPERS 	 
LIGHTNING STRIKES TWICE 	 
LIKE MIKE 	 
LILY IN LOVE 	 
LION HUNTERS 	 
LIONHEART 	 
LIP SERVICE 	 
LITTLE BLACK BOOK 	 
LITTLE DORRIT PART ONE NOBODYS FAULT 	 
LITTLE DORRIT PART TWO LITTLE DORRITS STORY 	 
LITTLE EINSTEINS OUR BIG HUGE ADVENTURE 	 
LITTLE EINSTEINS ROCKETS FIREBIRD RESCUE 	 
LITTLE FOCKERS 	 
LITTLE GIANTS 	 
LITTLE GIRL WHO LIVES DOWN THE LANE 	 
LITTLE JOHN 	 
LITTLE RASCALS 	 
LIVE FOREVER 	 
LIVE ONCE DIE TWICE 	 
LIVING IN FEAR 	 
LIVING WITH THE ENEMY 	 
LOCKED IN SILENCE 	 
LOCKSMITH 	 
LONE HERO 	 
LONE STAR STATE OF MIND 	 
LONE STAR TRAIL 	 
LONE WOLF TAKES A CHANCE 	 
LONG GOODBYE 	 
LONG RIDE 	 
LONG RIDERS 	 
LONGEST YARD 	 
LOONEY LOONEY LOONEY BUGS BUNNY MOVIE 	 
LOONEY TUNES BACK IN ACTION 	 
LORD ALL MEN CANT BE DOGS 	 
LORD OF THE FLIES 	 
LORD OF THE RINGS THE RETURN OF THE KING 	 
LORD OF THE RINGS THE TWO TOWERS 	 
LORDS OF DOGTOWN 	 
LOSERS 	 
LOSING CHASE 	 
LOST FOUND 	 
LOST HOLIDAY THE JIM AND SUZANNE SHEMWELL STORY 	 
LOST TREASURE 	 
LOST WORLD JURASSIC PARK 	 
LOVE OTHER DRUGS 	 
LOVE ACTUALLY 	 
LOVE AFFAIR 	 
LOVE AND ACTION IN CHICAGO 	 
LOVE AND TREASON 	 
LOVE AT LARGE 	 
LOVE FIELD 	 
LOVE FINDS ANDY HARDY 	 
LOVE GURU 	 
LOVE IN THE ROUGH 	 
LOVE IN THE TIME OF MONEY 	 
LOVE IS ALL THERE IS 	 
LOVE LETTER 	 
LOVE N DANCING 	 
LOVE WEDDING MARRIAGE 	 
LOVELY BONES 	 
LOVELY STILL 	 
LUCAS 	 
LUCKY CHRISTMAS 	 
LYING TO BE PERFECT 	 
MACGRUBER 	 
MACHETE 	 
MAD DOG TIME 	 
MAD LOVE 	 
MAD MAX 	 
MADAGASCAR ESCAPE 2 AFRICA 	 
MADE IN DAGENHAM 	 
MADE IN JAMAICA 	 
MADHOUSE 	 
MADONNA TRUTH OR DARE 	 
MAID IN MANHATTAN 	 
MAKE BELIEVE 	 
MAKE WAY FOR TOMORROW 	 
MAKING THE GRADE 	 
MALIBUS MOST WANTED 	 
MALICE IN WONDERLAND 	 
MALTESE FALCON 	 
MAN CALLED SLEDGE 	 
MAN FROM LARAMIE 	 
MAN IN THE SHADOW 	 
MAN IN THE WILDERNESS 	 
MAN OF THE EAST 	 
MAN OF THE HOUSE 	 
MAN ON THE MOON 	 
MAN WHO CAME TO DINNER 	 
MAN WITH ONE RED SHOE 	 
MANDELA AND DE KLERK 	 
MANDIE AND THE FORGOTTEN CHRISTMAS 	 
MANHATTAN 	 
MANNEQUIN ON THE MOVE 	 
MANON OF THE SPRING 	 
MANSQUITO 	 
MANTHING 	 
MARATHON BOY 	 
MARGIE 	 
MARIGOLD 	 
MARKED FOR DEATH 	 
MARLEY ME 	 
MARMADUKE 	 
MARRIED LIFE 	 
MARTHA BEHIND BARS 	 
MARVINS ROOM 	 
MARY HIGGINS CLARKS ILL BE SEEING YOU 	 
MARY HIGGINS CLARKS THE CRADLE WILL FALL 	 
MARY HIGGINS CLARKS TRY TO REMEMBER 	 
MASK MAKER 	 
MASTER AND COMMANDER THE FAR SIDE OF THE WORLD 	 
MASTER GUNFIGHTER 	 
MASTERS OF THE UNIVERSE 	 
MATCHMAKER 	 
MATRIX 	 
MATRIX RELOADED 	 
MATRIX REVOLUTIONS 	 
MAVERICK 	 
MAXIMUM VELOCITY 	 
MCHALES NAVY 	 
MCKENZIE BREAK 	 
MCLINTOCK 	 
MEATBALLS 4 	 
MECHANIC 	 
MEDALLION 	 
MEET DAVE 	 
MEET JOE BLACK 	 
MEET JOHN DOE 	 
MEET ME IN ST LOUIS 	 
MEGAFAULT 	 
MEGAMIND 	 
MELINDA AND MELINDA 	 
MEMOIRS OF AN INVISIBLE MAN 	 
MEMORIAL DAY 	 
MEMORIES OF ME 	 
MEMORY 	 
MEN AT WORK 	 
MEN IN BLACK 	 
MEN WHO STARE AT GOATS 	 
MENNOS MIND 	 
MERANTAU 	 
MERCURY RISING 	 
MERCY 	 
MERMAIDS 	 
MERRY CHRISTMAS DRAKE JOSH 	 
MESSENGER 	 
MICHAEL JACKSONS THIS IS IT 	 
MICKEYS CHRISTMAS CAROL 	 
MIDDLE OF NOWHERE 	 
MIGHTY WIND 	 
MILKY WAY 	 
MILLERS CROSSING 	 
MILLIONS 	 
MINOTAUR 	 
MINUTEMEN 	 
MIRACLE OF OUR LADY OF FATIMA 	 
MISSING 	 
MISSING PIECES 	 
MISSION IMPOSSIBLE 	 
MISSION IMPOSSIBLE 2 	 
MISTER ROBERTS 	 
MISTLETOE OVER MANHATTAN 	 
MOBSTERS 	 
MOBY DICK 	 
MOM AND DAD SAVE THE WORLD 	 
MOMENTUM 	 
MONA LISA SMILE 	 
MONEY PLAYS 	 
MONICA DAVID 	 
MONSTER 	 
MONSTERS VS ALIENS 	 
MONTANA BELLE 	 
MOONBEAM BEAR AND HIS FRIENDS 	 
MOONLIGHT AND MISTLETOE 	 
MOONLIGHT MILE 	 
MOST WONDERFUL TIME OF THE YEAR 	 
MOSTLY MARTHA 	 
MOTHERHOOD 	 
MR BLANDINGS BUILDS HIS DREAM HOUSE 	 
MR LUCKY 	 
MR MOM 	 
MR NANNY 	 
MR ST NICK 	 
MRS DOUBTFIRE 	 
MRS WASHINGTON GOES TO SMITH 	 
MRS WINTERBOURNE 	 
MUCH ADO ABOUT NOTHING 	 
MUPPETS FROM SPACE 	 
MURDER MY SWEET 	 
MUSE 	 
MUSKETEER 	 
MVP MOST VALUABLE PRIMATE 	 
MY BABYSITTERS A VAMPIRE 	 
MY BEST FRIENDS GIRL 	 
MY BEST FRIENDS WEDDING 	 
MY BLOODY VALENTINE 	 
MY COUSIN VINNY 	 
MY DINNER WITH ANDRE 	 
MY FAVORITE WIFE 	 
MY GAL SAL 	 
MY LIFE WITHOUT ME 	 
MY NEIGHBORS KEEPER 	 
MY OWN COUNTRY 	 
MY SOUL TO TAKE 	 
MY SUPER EXGIRLFRIEND 	 
MYSTERIES OF PITTSBURGH 	 
MYSTERY MEN 	 
MYSTERY WOMAN 	 
MYSTIC PIZZA 	 
MYTH OF THE AMERICAN SLEEPOVER 	 
NANNY DIARIES 	 
NANNY EXPRESS 	 
NANNY FOR CHRISTMAS 	 
NANNY MCPHEE RETURNS 	 
NARC 	 
NATIONAL LAMPOONS CHRISTMAS VACATION 	 
NATIONAL LAMPOONS DORM DAZE 	 
NATIONAL LAMPOONS SENIOR TRIP 	 
NATIONAL LAMPOONS VAN WILDER 	 
NATIONAL SECURITY 	 
NATIONAL TREASURE BOOK OF SECRETS 	 
NATIONAL TREE 	 
NATIVITY 	 
NAUGHTY REUNION 	 
NEATH THE ARIZONA SKIES 	 
NEGOTIATOR 	 
NEVER CRY WEREWOLF 	 
NEVER LET ME GO 	 
NEVERWAS 	 
NEW YEARS EVIL 	 
NEW YORK NEW YORK 	 
NEXT DAY AIR 	 
NEXT FRIDAY 	 
NICE GUY JOHNNY 	 
NIGHT AT THE MUSEUM 	 
NIGHT AT THE MUSEUM BATTLE OF THE SMITHSONIAN 	 
NIGHT BEFORE THE NIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS 	 
NIGHT DRIVE 	 
NIGHT LISTENER 	 
NIGHT OF THE DEMONS 	 
NIGHT ON EARTH 	 
NIGHT WE NEVER MET 	 
NIGHTS IN RODANTHE 	 
NINE MONTHS 	 
NO DOWN PAYMENT 	 
NO NAME ON THE BULLET 	 
NO ONE CAN HEAR YOU 	 
NO OTHER WOMAN 	 
NO RESERVATIONS 	 
NO TIME FOR SERGEANTS 	 
NO WAY TO TREAT A LADY 	 
NOBODYS FOOL 	 
NOEMIE THE SECRET 	 
NORA ROBERTS CARNAL INNOCENCE 	 
NORIEGA GODS FAVORITE 	 
NOT EASILY BROKEN 	 
NOT SINCE YOU 	 
NOTE 	 
NOTHING BUT TROUBLE 	 
NOTHING LIKE THE HOLIDAYS 	 
NOTHING PERSONAL 	 
NOTORIOUS 	 
NOVEMBER CHRISTMAS 	 
NOWHERE BOY 	 
NUTCRACKER THE MOTION PICTURE 	 
NUTCRACKER THE UNTOLD STORY 	 
NUTTY PROFESSOR 	 
NUTTY PROFESSOR II THE KLUMPS 	 
O 	 
OCEANS 	 
OCEANS ELEVEN 	 
OCEANS THIRTEEN 	 
OCTOBER SKY 	 
OFFENCE 	 
OGRE 	 
OH SUSANNA 	 
OLD ****** 	 
OLDFASHIONED CHRISTMAS 	 
ON GOLDEN POND 	 
ON STRIKE FOR CHRISTMAS 	 
ON TOP OF OLD SMOKY 	 
ONCE UPON A CHRISTMAS 	 
ONCE UPON A HONEYMOON 	 
ONCE UPON A TIME IN THE WEST 	 
ONDINE 	 
ONE AND ONLY 	 
ONE ANGRY JUROR 	 
ONE CHRISTMAS 	 
ONE GOOD COP 	 
ONE HOUR PHOTO 	 
ONE LITTLE INDIAN 	 
ONE MANS HERO 	 
ONE WAY PASSAGE 	 
ONLY GOOD INDIAN 	 
ONLY THE LONELY 	 
OPEN GRAVES 	 
OPEN SEASON 2 	 
OPEN SEASON 3 	 
OPERATION ENDGAME 	 
OPPORTUNITY KNOCKS 	 
OPPOSITE DAY 	 
OTHER GUYS 	 
OTHER MAN 	 
OTHER SIDE OF THE TRACKS 	 
OTHERS 	 
OUR FIRST CHRISTMAS 	 
OUT OF THE COLD 	 
OUT OF TIME 	 
OUTLANDER 	 
OUTLAW JOSEY WALES 	 
OUTRIDERS 	 
OUTSIDE THE LAW 	 
OVERLAND RIDERS 	 
PACT 	 
PALE RIDER 	 
PAPER MAN 	 
PARADISE ROAD 	 
PARANOID PARK 	 
PARANORMAL ENTITY 	 
PARKER KANE 	 
PARTY 	 
PASSAGE TO MARSEILLE 	 
PAT GARRETT AND BILLY THE KID 	 
PATCH ADAMS 	 
PATH OF DESTRUCTION 	 
PATRIOT 	 
PENANCE 	 
PENNY SERENADE 	 
PERCY JACKSON THE OLYMPIANS THE LIGHTNING THIEF 	 
PERFECT GAME 	 
PERFECT HOLIDAY 	 
PERRIERS BOUNTY 	 
PERSONAL VELOCITY 	 
PERSONALLY YOURS 	 
PEST 	 
PETER PAN 	 
PHANTOM OF THE PARADISE 	 
PHAT GIRLZ 	 
PHILADELPHIA STORY 	 
PHONE BOOTH 	 
PICKING UP AND DROPPING OFF 	 
PICTURE PERFECT 	 
PINK SARIS 	 
PIRANHA 	 
PIRATES 	 
PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN DEAD MANS CHEST 	 
PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN THE CURSE OF THE BLACK PEARL 	 
PIT PONY 	 
PLAIN TRUTH 	 
PLANET OF THE APES 	 
PLEASE GIVE 	 
POKEMON HEROES 	 
POLAR EXPRESS 	 
POLICE ACADEMY 	 
POLLYANNA 	 
PONYO 	 
POPI 	 
POPULATION 436 	 
PORKYS REVENGE 	 
POSEIDON ADVENTURE 	 
POSSESSED 	 
POSTMAN 	 
POUND OF FLESH 	 
POWDER 	 
PRAIRIE OUTLAWS 	 
PRAYERS FOR BOBBY 	 
PREACHERS KID 	 
PREDATORS 	 
PRESTIGE 	 
PRETTY WOMAN 	 
PREY OF THE JAGUAR 	 
PRIMAL FEAR 	 
PRINCE AND THE SURFER 	 
PRINCE OF PERSIA THE SANDS OF TIME 	 
PRINCE OF PLAYERS 	 
PRINCESS AND THE FROG 	 
PRINCESS BRIDE 	 
PRINCESS FOR CHRISTMAS 	 
PRISON OF SECRETS 	 
PRIVATE LIFE OF HENRY VIII 	 
PRIVATE LIFE OF SHERLOCK HOLMES 	 
PRIVATE LIVES OF PIPPA LEE 	 
PRIVATE SCHOOL 	 
PROMISE KEPT THE OKSANA BAIUL STORY 	 
PROPHECY 	 
PROPOSAL 	 
PROXIMITY 	 
PSYCHOSIS 	 
PSYCHOUT 	 
PUMPKIN 	 
PURE COUNTRY 	 
PURE LUCK 	 
PURPLE HEART 	 
PURPLE RAIN 	 
PUSH 	 
QUANTUM OF SOLACE 	 
QUARTER LIFE CRISIS 	 
QUEEN 	 
QUIET LITTLE MARRIAGE 	 
QUIZ SHOW 	 
RAGE CARRIE 2 	 
RAIDERS OF THE LOST ARK 	 
RAISING ARIZONA 	 
RAISING HELEN 	 
RAMONA AND BEEZUS 	 
RANGER THE COOK AND A HOLE IN THE SKY 	 
RAVEN 	 
REAL MCCOY 	 
REBIRTH 	 
RECIPE FOR A PERFECT CHRISTMAS 	 
RECKLESS DISREGARD 	 
RED 	 
RED CORNER 	 
RED DRAGON 	 
RED PLANET 	 
RED RIDING HOOD 	 
REEF 	 
REEL LOVE 	 
RELATIVE STRANGER 	 
RELENTLESS FOUR 	 
REMEMBER ME 	 
REMEMBER THE DAY 	 
REMO WILLIAMS THE ADVENTURE BEGINS 	 
RENDITION 	 
REPLACEMENT KILLERS 	 
REPLACEMENTS 	 
REPO MEN 	 
RESIDENT EVIL 	 
RESIDENT EVIL AFTERLIFE 	 
REST STOP 	 
REST STOP DONT LOOK BACK 	 
RETURN OF A MAN CALLED HORSE 	 
RETURN OF SABATA 	 
RETURN TO OZ 	 
REVELATION 	 
REVENGE OF THE NERDS III THE NEXT GENERATION 	 
RICH MANS WIFE 	 
RICHIE RICH 	 
RICHIE RICHS CHRISTMAS WISH 	 
RICOCHET 	 
RIDE BEYOND VENGEANCE 	 
RIDERS IN THE SKY 	 
RIDERS OF THE NORTHWEST MOUNTED 	 
RIGHT TO BARE ALL 	 
RING 	 
RINGER 	 
RINGS ON HER FINGERS 	 
RIO BRAVO 	 
RIOT 	 
RISE BLOOD HUNTER 	 
RISING STARS 	 
RISING SUN 	 
RIVERWORLD 	 
ROAD 	 
ROAD TO CHRISTMAS 	 
ROAD TO PERDITION 	 
ROADSWORTH CROSSING THE LINE 	 
ROBIN HOOD 	 
ROBIN HOOD PRINCE OF THIEVES 	 
ROCK MONSTER 	 
ROCKETEER 	 
ROCKETMAN 	 
ROCKY HORROR PICTURE SHOW 	 
ROCKY II 	 
ROCKY III 	 
ROCKY IV 	 
ROCKY V 	 
ROGUE TRADER 	 
ROLL BOUNCE 	 
ROLLERBALL 	 
ROLLING VENGEANCE 	 
ROMAN SPRING OF MRS STONE 	 
ROMANCING THE STONE 	 
RONIN 	 
ROOMMATE 	 
ROOMMATES 	 
ROOSTER COGBURN 	 
ROSARY MURDERS 	 
ROSE 	 
ROSENCRANTZ AND GUILDENSTERN ARE DEAD 	 
ROUGH AUNTIES 	 
ROUNDUP TIME IN TEXAS 	 
ROUTE 30 	 
ROXIE HART 	 
RUBBER 	 
RUDOLPH AND FROSTYS CHRISTMAS IN JULY 	 
RUMBLE IN THE BRONX 	 
RUNAWAY JURY 	 
RUNAWAYS 	 
RUNNING 	 
RUNNING SCARED 	 
RUTHLESS PEOPLE 	 
SABOTEUR 	 
SABRINA 	 
SACRIFICE 	 
SADDEST MUSIC IN THE WORLD 	 
SAFE HARBOR 	 
SAINT IN NEW YORK 	 
SAINT JOHN OF LAS VEGAS 	 
SAINT MISBEHAVIN THE WAVY GRAVY MOVIE 	 
SAINT RALPH 	 
SALESMAN 	 
SALT 	 
SALTON SEA 	 
SANDLOT 	 
SANDLOT 2 	 
SANDLOT HEADING HOME 	 
SANTA BABY 	 
SANTA BABY 2 CHRISTMAS MAYBE 	 
SANTA BUDDIES 	 
SANTA BUDDIES THE LEGEND OF SANTA PAWS 	 
SANTA CLAUSE 	 
SANTA CLAUSE 2 	 
SANTA CLAUSE 3 THE ESCAPE CLAUSE 	 
SANTA INCIDENT 	 
SANTA JR 	 
SANTA SUIT 	 
SANTA WITH MUSCLES 	 
SASQUATCH GANG 	 
SATISFACTION 	 
SATURDAY NIGHT FEVER 	 
SAVING SARAH CAIN 	 
SAY ANYTHING 	 
SAY NOTHING 	 
SCARFACE 	 
SCARLET PIMPERNEL 	 
SCARY MOVIE 	 
SCARY MOVIE 2 	 
SCOOBY DOO AND THE MONSTER OF MEXICO 	 
SCOOBYDOO PIRATES AHOY 	 
SCORPIO ONE 	 
SCORPION KING 2 RISE OF A WARRIOR 	 
SCOTT PILGRIM VS THE WORLD 	 
SCREAM 	 
SCREAM 2 	 
SCROOGE 	 
SEARCH FOR SANTA PAWS 	 
SEASON FOR MIRACLES 	 
SECRET AGENT CLUB 	 
SECRET LIVES OF SECOND WIVES 	 
SECRET OF GIVING 	 
SECRET SANTA 	 
SECRETARIAT 	 
SEE JANE DATE 	 
SEE NO EVIL HEAR NO EVIL 	 
SEE YOU IN SEPTEMBER 	 
SEED OF CHUCKY 	 
SEEKER THE DARK IS RISING 	 
SEMIPRO 	 
SEMITOUGH 	 
SERENITY 	 
SEVENPERCENT SOLUTION 	 
SEVENTEEN AGAIN 	 
SEVENTEEN AND MISSING 	 
SEVERANCE 	 
SEX AND A GIRL 	 
SEX DRIVE 	 
SEX IN AN EPIDEMIC 	 
SEXUAL QUEST 	 
SEXUAL WITCHCRAFT 	 
SEXY SUSPECTS 	 
SEXY WIVES SINDROME 	 
SHADE 	 
SHADOW ISLAND MYSTERIES THE LAST CHRISTMAS 	 
SHADOW ISLAND MYSTERIES WEDDING FOR ONE 	 
SHADOW OF THE THIN MAN 	 
SHADOW ZONE THE UNDEAD EXPRESS 	 
SHALLOW HAL 	 
SHANE 	 
SHAOLIN SOCCER 	 
SHATTERED GLASS 	 
SHAWSHANK REDEMPTION 	 
SHES OUT OF MY LEAGUE 	 
SHILOH 	 
SHINE OF RAINBOWS 	 
SHOOTER 	 
SHOOTIST 	 
SHOP AROUND THE CORNER 	 
SHOT IN THE DARK 	 
SHREK 	 
SHREK FOREVER AFTER 	 
SICILIAN CLAN 	 
SIEGE OF FIREBASE GLORIA 	 
SIGNAL 	 
SILENCE OF THE LAMBS 	 
SILENT NIGHT 	 
SILVER BELLS 	 
SILVER STREAK 	 
SILVERADO 	 
SIMONE 	 
SIMPLE TWIST OF FATE 	 
SIMPLE WISH 	 
SINBAD LEGEND OF THE SEVEN SEAS 	 
SINCE YOU WENT AWAY 	 
SINGLE MAN 	 
SINGLE SANTA SEEKS MRS CLAUS 	 
SIXTEEN CANDLES 	 
SKELETON CREW 	 
SKIDOO 	 
SKIN GAME 	 
SLEEPING WITH THE ENEMY 	 
SMALL SOLDIERS 	 
SMASH HIS CAMERA 	 
SMILEY FACE 	 
SMILLAS SENSE OF SNOW 	 
SMOKIN ACES 	 
SMOOCH 	 
SNAKEEATER 	 
SNIPER 2 	 
SNOW DAY 	 
SNOWGLOBE 	 
SNOWMAGEDDON 	 
SO I MARRIED AN AXE MURDERER 	 
SOCIAL NETWORK 	 
SOLDIERS GIRL 	 
SOME GIRLS 	 
SOMEONE IS WATCHING 	 
SOMETHING THE LORD MADE 	 
SONG OF THE THIN MAN 	 
SONNY 	 
SONS OF KATIE ELDER 	 
SONS OF MISTLETOE 	 
SORCERERS APPRENTICE 	 
SORORITY ROW 	 
SOUL FOOD 	 
SOUL SURFER 	 
SOUND OF MUMBAI A MUSICAL 	 
SOUND OF MUSIC 	 
SOUTHWEST PASSAGE 	 
SPACE BUDDIES 	 
SPACE CHIMPS 	 
SPACE COWBOYS 	 
SPACEBALLS 	 
SPEECHLESS 	 
SPICE WORLD 	 
SPIDERBABE 	 
SPIDERMAN 	 
SPIKES GANG 	 
SPIRITS OF THE DEAD 	 
SPLICE 	 
SPOONER 	 
SPY GAME 	 
SPY HARD 	 
SPYMATE 	 
STAG DOE 	 
STAGE FRIGHT 	 
STAGECOACH 	 
STAKEOUT 	 
STAN HELSING 	 
STAN LEE PRESENTS MOSAIC 	 
STANLEY IRIS 	 
STAR TREK FIRST CONTACT 	 
STAR TREK GENERATIONS 	 
STAR TREK II THE WRATH OF KHAN 	 
STAR TREK III THE SEARCH FOR SPOCK 	 
STAR TREK IV THE VOYAGE HOME 	 
STAR TREK NEMESIS 	 
STAR TREK THE MOTION PICTURE 	 
STAR TREK V THE FINAL FRONTIER 	 
STAR TREK VI THE UNDISCOVERED COUNTRY 	 
STAR WARS EPISODE I THE PHANTOM MENACE 	 
STAR WARS EPISODE II ATTACK OF THE CLONES 	 
STAR WARS EPISODE III REVENGE OF THE SITH 	 
STAR WARS V THE EMPIRE STRIKES BACK 	 
STARSHIP TROOPERS 	 
STATE FAIR 	 
STATE PROPERTY 	 
STATE PROPERTY 2 	 
STATION AGENT 	 
STEALING BEAUTY 	 
STEEL CITY 	 
STEP UP 3 	 
STEPHEN KINGS BAG OF BONES 	 
STEVE NILES REMAINS 	 
STILL OF THE NIGHT 	 
STINGAREE 	 
STIR OF ECHOES THE HOMECOMING 	 
STONE 	 
STOP OR MY MOM WILL SHOOT 	 
STORM 	 
STORM WAR 	 
STORMY MONDAY 	 
STORY OF WILL ROGERS 	 
STRAIGHT FROM THE HEART 	 
STRANGE INVADERS 	 
STRANGE WILDERNESS 	 
STRANGER IN MY BED 	 
STRANGERS NO MORE 	 
STRANGERS ON A TRAIN 	 
STRATEGIC COMMAND 	 
STREET FIGHTER 	 
STROKER ACE 	 
STUART LITTLE 	 
STUCK 	 
STUDENT BODIES 	 
STUDENT TOUR 	 
STUPIDS 	 
SUBLIME 	 
SUBURBAN MADNESS 	 
SUCK 	 
SUCKER FREE CITY 	 
SUDDEN DEATH 	 
SUGAR SPICE 	 
SUICIDE GIRLS MUST DIE 	 
SUM OF ALL FEARS 	 
SUMMER CATCH 	 
SUMMER IN GENOA 	 
SUNSET 	 
SUNSET PARK 	 
SUPER 	 
SUPER SIZE ME 	 
SUPERMAN RETURNS 	 
SUPREME CHAMPION 	 
SURFACE TO AIR 	 
SURVIVOR 	 
SUSAN SLEPT HERE 	 
SUSPICION 	 
SWAT 	 
SWEET DREAMS 	 
SWEET SIXTEEN 	 
SWIMFAN 	 
SWING KIDS 	 
SWISS FAMILY ROBINSON 	 
SWITCH 	 
SYBIL 	 
SYLVIA SCARLETT 	 
SYMPATHY FOR DELICIOUS 	 
TAGGART 	 
TAKING CHANCES 	 
TALE OF DESPEREAUX 	 
TALES FROM EARTHSEA 	 
TALIHINA SKY THE STORY OF KINGS OF LEON 	 
TALL MEN 	 
TALL STORY 	 
TALL TALE 	 
TANGLED 	 
TAPESTRIES OF HOPE 	 
TAXI DRIVER 	 
TEACHERS 	 
TEAM AMERICA WORLD POLICE 	 
TEKKEN 	 
TELLING LIES IN AMERICA 	 
TEMPTATIONS 	 
TEMPTED 	 
TEN NORTH FREDERICK 	 
TENTH AVENUE ANGEL 	 
TENURE 	 
TERMINATOR 2 JUDGMENT DAY 	 
TERMINATOR 3 RISE OF THE MACHINES 	 
TERMINATORS 	 
TERROR 	 
TERROR IN THE AISLES 	 
TERROR TRAP 	 
TEX 	 
TEXANS NEVER CRY 	 
TEXAS ACROSS THE RIVER 	 
TEXAS FUNERAL 	 
THAT EVENING SUN 	 
THAT HAMILTON WOMAN 	 
THAT OLD FEELING 	 
THAT THING YOU DO 	 
THEY RODE WEST 	 
THIEF 	 
THIEF OF BAGDAD 	 
THIN BLUE LINE 	 
THIN LINE BETWEEN LOVE AND HATE 	 
THIN MAN 	 
THIN MAN GOES HOME 	 
THINGS FALL APART 	 
THINGS TO DO IN DENVER WHEN YOURE DEAD 	 
THINGS YOU CAN TELL JUST BY LOOKING AT HER 	 
THINNER 	 
THIRST 	 
THIRTEEN WOMEN 	 
THIS BOYS LIFE 	 
THIS IS ENGLAND 	 
THOMAS KINKADES CHRISTMAS COTTAGE 	 
THOMASINE BUSHROD 	 
THOSE MAGNIFICENT MEN IN THEIR FLYING MACHINES 	 
THREE AMIGOS 	 
THREE DAYS 	 
THREE GIFTS 	 
THREE GODFATHERS 	 
THREE MEN AND A BABY 	 
THREE MEN AND A LITTLE LADY 	 
THREE MUSKETEERS 	 
THREE TO TANGO 	 
THREE WEEKS THREE KIDS 	 
THREE WISE WOMEN 	 
THROW MOMMA FROM THE TRAIN 	 
THUNDER ROAD 	 
TIGHTROPE 	 
TIL LIES DO US PART 	 
TILL HUMAN VOICES WAKE US 	 
TIMER 	 
TO WONG FOO THANKS FOR EVERYTHING JULIE NEWMAR 	 
TOGETHER AGAIN FOR THE FIRST TIME 	 
TOMAHAWK TRAIL 	 
TOMB 	 
TOMBSTONE 	 
TOO BIG TO FAIL 	 
TOOTH FAIRY 	 
TOP GUN 	 
TOP OF THE WORLD 	 
TOPPER 	 
TORTILLA HEAVEN 	 
TOTAL STRANGER 	 
TOUCH OF EVIL 	 
TOUCHED 	 
TOURIST 	 
TOURNAMENT 	 
TOWN 	 
TOWN CHRISTMAS FORGOT 	 
TOWN WITHOUT CHRISTMAS 	 
TOY 	 
TOY STORY 	 
TOY STORY 2 	 
TOY STORY 3 	 
TRAIN MASTER 	 
TRANSPORTER 	 
TRAPPED IN PARADISE 	 
TRAUMA 	 
TREASURE OF THE SIERRA MADRE 	 
TREMORS 	 
TRIAGE 	 
TRIAL AND ERROR 	 
TRIAL OF BILLY JACK 	 
TRIANGLE 	 
TRISTAN ISOLDE 	 
TRIUMPH OF LOVE 	 
TROJAN WAR 	 
TRON LEGACY 	 
TRUE GRIT 	 
TRUE LIES 	 
TRUTH ABOUT CATS AND DOGS 	 
TRUTH ABOUT JANE 	 
TUMBLING TUMBLEWEEDS 	 
TURNER HOOCH 	 
TWAS THE NIGHT 	 
TWELVE 	 
TWELVE MILE ROAD 	 
TWELVE MONKEYS 	 
TWICE UPON A CHRISTMAS 	 
TWILIGHT 	 
TWILIGHT SAGA ECLIPSE 	 
TWILIGHT SAGA NEW MOON 	 
TWISTER 	 
TWO IF BY SEA 	 
ULEES GOLD 	 
ULTIMATE CHRISTMAS PRESENT 	 
ULTIMATE GIFT 	 
UNACCOMPANIED MINORS 	 
UNCLE BUCK 	 
UNDER THE MISTLETOE 	 
UNDER THE MOUNTAIN 	 
UNDERCLASSMAN 	 
UNDERCOVER BLUES 	 
UNDERCOVER CHRISTMAS 	 
UNDERTAKERS WEDDING 	 
UNDERTAKING BETTY 	 
UNFINISHED AFFAIR 	 
UNIVERSAL SOLDIER 	 
UNKNOWN 	 
UNLIKELY ANGEL 	 
UNREASONABLE MAN 	 
UNSPEAKABLE 	 
UNTAMED FRONTIER 	 
UNTAMED HEART 	 
UNTITLED 	 
UP 	 
UP CLOSE PERSONAL 	 
UPTOWN GIRLS 	 
URBAN COWBOY 	 
USUAL SUSPECTS 	 
V FOR VENDETTA 	 
VAN WILDER FRESHMAN YEAR 	 
VANISHING ON 7TH STREET 	 
VEGAS VACATION 	 
VERY COOL CHRISTMAS 	 
VERY MARRIED CHRISTMAS 	 
VERY MERRY DAUGHTER OF THE BRIDE 	 
VICTORVICTORIA 	 
VIDAL SASSOON THE MOVIE 	 
VILLAGE BARBERSHOP 	 
VIOLENT KIND 	 
VIRTUAL VEGAS 	 
VOLUNTEERS 	 
WACKNESS 	 
WAITING 	 
WAITING CITY 	 
WAITING FOR FOREVER 	 
WALK DONT RUN 	 
WALK HARD THE DEWEY COX STORY 	 
WALK ON THE WILD SIDE 	 
WALKING AND TALKING 	 
WALL 	 
WALL STREET 	 
WALL STREET MONEY NEVER SLEEPS 	 
WAR GAMES THE DEAD CODE 	 
WAR OF THE WORLDS 	 
WARRIORS OF VIRTUE 	 
WASH 	 
WASHINGTON SQUARE 	 
WATERWORLD 	 
WAY OF THE DRAGON 	 
WAY WEST 	 
WE CANT GO HOME AGAIN 	 
WE WERE SOLDIERS 	 
WEDDING DRESS 	 
WEDDING PLANNER 	 
WEIRD SCIENCE 	 
WELCOME TO SARAJEVO 	 
WELCOME TO WOOP WOOP 	 
WEST SIDE STORY 	 
WEST TO GLORY 	 
WET PARADE 	 
WHAT A GIRL WANTS 	 
WHAT A WAY TO GO 	 
WHAT ABOUT BOB 	 
WHAT COMES AROUND 	 
WHAT GOES UP 	 
WHAT I DID FOR LOVE 	 
WHAT JUST HAPPENED 	 
WHAT PRICE GLORY 	 
WHATS THE WORST THAT COULD HAPPEN 	 
WHEELER DEALERS 	 
WHEN ANGELS COME TO TOWN 	 
WHEN IN ROME 	 
WHILE YOU WERE SLEEPING 	 
WHISPERS AN ELEPHANTS TALE 	 
WHITE CHICKS 	 
WHITE CHRISTMAS 	 
WHITE FEATHER 	 
WHITE RAVEN 	 
WHITEOUT 	 
WHO FRAMED ROGER RABBIT 	 
WHO KILLED ATLANTAS CHILDREN 	 
WHY DID I GET MARRIED 	 
WHY DO FOOLS FALL IN LOVE 	 
WICKER PARK 	 
WILD AND WONDERFUL WHITES OF WEST VIRGINIA 	 
WILD CHERRY 	 
WILD LIFE 	 
WILD THINGS 	 
WILD THORNBERRYS MOVIE 	 
WILL PENNY 	 
WILL YOU MERRY ME 	 
WILLY WONKA AND THE CHOCOLATE FACTORY 	 
WIN A DATE WITH TAD HAMILTON 	 
WINNING TICKET 	 
WISHCRAFT 	 
WITHOUT A TRACE 	 
WITNESS FOR THE PROSECUTION 	 
WIVES HE FORGOT 	 
WIZARD OF OZ 	 
WIZARDS OF WAVERLY PLACE THE MOVIE 	 
WOLFMAN 	 
WOMAN SCORNED THE BETTY BRODERICK STORY 	 
WOMEN IN TROUBLE 	 
WORLD APART 	 
WORLD TRAVELER 	 
WORLDS GREATEST DAD 	 
WRONG TURN 	 
WRONG TURN 3 LEFT FOR DEAD 	 
WRONGFULLY ACCUSED 	 
XFILES 	 
XMEN ORIGINS WOLVERINE 	 
YANKEE FAKIR 	 
YEAR OF THE CARNIVORE 	 
YOU AGAIN 	 
YOU BETTER WATCH OUT 	 
YOU CANT BUY EVERYTHING 	 
YOU WILL MEET A TALL DARK STRANGER 	 
YOUNG BILLY YOUNG 	 
YOUNG EINSTEIN 	 
YOUNG FRANKENSTEIN 	 
YOUNG GUNS 	 
YOUNG GUNS II 	 
YOUNG MAN WITH IDEAS 	 
YOUNG SINNERS 	 
YOUNG VICTORIA 	 
YOUTH IN REVOLT 	 
YOUVE GOT MAIL 	 
ZACK AND MIRI MAKE A PORNO 	 
ZANDYS BRIDE 	 
ZOMBIE HONEYMOON 	 
ZOOM 	 
ZORBA THE GREEK 	 
ZORRO THE GAY BLADE

I count 2008.



jtrain said:


> Yes, some movies are listed in multiple categories (Drama/Suspense), but it seems a reasonably effective way to search for movies that I want to TiVo, just thought I'd share.


Well, it seems rather limited, to me. That, and if there is indeed a 200 item limit on entries for a single wishlist, it seems like many of the wishlists would overflow. To each his own, though.


----------



## soarng

lrhorer said:


> Of course it can. Go to Search by Title. Filter by HD if you like, and then filter by Movies. Select not to filter by sub-category. In the search window, press "0". This will bring up the list of every movie being aired over the next 12 to 14 days.


I'm using SDUI and this no longer works for me after the latest service update. Which sucks big time because I used the feature exactly as you describe quite often.


----------



## camelland

this is a re: to several postings. i didn't get all the way to the bottom so hopefully i'm not duplicating...

to the person who said to use the wishlist - you have to know what you want to record to use this.

to the original poster - you used to be able to do this. i just went to look up the movies for the weekend and not only did i not have the sub-category filters, the following 'new improved' features were added or changed:
1- when typing in 'G' to view all (previously selected] movies only it would return all movies that started with the letter G. and if i continued to scroll down i'd see all the H, I, J...etc movies. NOW i have to go back to the alpha select and clear the 'G' and type in a new letter.
2- they removed the channel listing at the end of the film name. i used to scroll looking for films on certain channels and this was very helpful. NOW this is not there i have to click a title to see what channel it's on.
3- when i found a name i wasn't sure of i could click the title and it would take me to a page with the movie description and options to view all future airings. NOW i have to click the title, click 1 of the upcoming airings and then i can see the description. - NOT ONLY this, but if i choose to go back to the list i have to back click twice. 

i agree this 'new improved' really sucks and i can only pray tivo changes their mind. however my past 8 years of tivo experience has taught me to not hold my breath. we lost rhapsody capabilities on 1 of our boxes when tivo backed out of an agreement with rhapsody for the series 2 box. our main box is the most recent, only a few months old, so this search feature issue isn't an old version issue.

we use the 'old way' of viewing searching as opposed to the hd (the one with PIP and a whole bunch of episode/show info on the 1 screen). we didn't like the fact that the search never brought up our shows when the old way would so we selected this way. 

does anyone know if we go back to the HD option to view menus will make a difference?

does anyone have any other workaround?

thanks in advance for any help.


----------

